# Kindergarten Action MK 4



## Jeff J. (Feb 25, 2010)

: 


































































]


----------



## Jeff J. (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

impressive work, what bags are you running?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

wow that is serious.....very cool


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

very nice work in the rear... you and i are pretty much on the same page


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats a lot of picture. Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I really like it.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

lots of work gone into this ! 

kinda looks like an old s3 at the back ?!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

unitzero said:


> lots of work gone into this !
> 
> kinda looks like an old s3 at the back ?!


Holy sh*t.
This is great! 

The glossy dash blew it for me though.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i actually love this car, but please loose the vent visors


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

looks really good, tons of work went into that. almost looks like a mkiii from the back


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

wowww


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

whatever floats your boat on that bay but the rest is extremely impressive


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

what are your runnin in the front for strut setup?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

wow man alot of fcukkin work in this thing!! i love it!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

love your car, and your engine bay is sick


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

crazy build. nice work!!!!


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

servus Oli.

Mr Showmaster


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

How are the wheels orange/red in one picture and solid green in another?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2009)

Driver's side / Passenger's side have different colors


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

How is the plate in the hatch? Is it a Jetta lid and golf hatch molded together


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

figures i missed something that easy hahaha


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing work dude... The only thing I would change is getting that front down to match the rear. 

Everything is amazing, Nice work on that rear beam especially.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Love it all!!! :thumbup:  :laugh:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

effing crazy man.. and different.. tons a work in this car:thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

loving the Green paint for the RS's but the Orange is ill too.. but in the end Green>Orange:beer:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

looks great on the back, but whats with the fronts, are you planning to lower it?
that front is crying for bagyards shorties and some h2 sport spindles.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

:thumbup: love the bay!


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks sick!


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

What did you do to the dash?


----------



## RocknRoller (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey dude, whats up?
Ja der Oli, grüß dich.


----------



## RocknRoller (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looks cool! just need to get that front down a little more


----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

that bay is SICK!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

So wait, in one picture it shows laying frame in the front, yet none of the pics show it all the way low in the front from far


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

More detailed pictures of the door cards please... I've been contemplating doing that for quite some time, ie; new beetle style. Hood looks great too, that's also something I've been thinking about for quite some time.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i love how different this car is, its amazing.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Killer


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

i Like man what excactly was done to the rear beam to bring it down more?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

this has to be hands down my new favorite mk4! from the enginebay, to the rear of the car, to the front. it all is over the top and awesome. esp. the smoothed underside of the hood, something you don't see very often and isn't noticible unless you know what your looking at.

well done man:thumbup:


----------

